# Reset air bag light



## Hatco (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Frontiersmen, last week I installed a CB radio, and had to remove the bezel from around the radio/A.C. controls. I had to disconnect the airbag on/off light and the passenger airbag key selector. After I reassembled everything, the red airbag icon flashes constantly. Does anyone know how to reset the light? It's a 2002 Frontier king-cab. I have tried disconnecting the battery and also the doorjamb switch thing. Didn't work.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

http://www.nissanforums.com/966228-post7.html

I've used it 3 times and it worked every time. It works for 1st gen Fronties, too.


----------



## Hatco (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, msubullyfan. I saw your reply the night I posted, but then was out of town for a couple days, so I didn't try the fix until today (thursday). It worked perfectly the first time. Now I don't have to pay the dealer to do it! Thanks again. That flashing red is more than annoying, it is stupifying!!
Hatco.


----------



## satxvike (Nov 19, 2006)

I had a new stereo installed at Circuit City and when they got done, the air bag light was flashing. They didn't know how to reset it so I drove around for a few days with the flashing light while they were researching a fix. I tried the above method and it worked!!!!!


----------



## Hatco (Oct 20, 2006)

It worked for me, too. First time. My only regret is that I tried the battery disconnect trick, (which did not work!!) and now I can't reset my clock; the buttons do not respond at all. My clock is now 3 hours and 19 minutes off. Someone said I have to replace (or have repaired) the radio. Maybe I'll just do the math, then disconnect the battery again for the precise number of hours and minutes to correct the time. Thanks for the post, satxvike.


----------



## sbigshot (Dec 16, 2005)

I changed my radio and had the same problem .... Great Info!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have posted on this subject before. I was unable to stop the ABS light from blinking. I tried again today ,and mine went into diagnostic mode. It would blink once then pause ,and then blink eight more times. This kept repeating. I shut it off for 5 mississippi's
,and it continued to blink the same code. After awhile it went back to steady blinking. Does anyone no what the code means.


----------



## sbigshot (Dec 16, 2005)

^^ The ABS light has to do with the braking system. This thread is about the Airbag light. Are you sure you are in the correct thread .... you may want to search again.


----------



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was refering to the Air bag Light. Does anyone know the code it is sending as refered above?


----------



## garfix (Apr 2, 2007)

*Reset Air Bag*



msubullyfan said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/966228-post7.html
> 
> I've used it 3 times and it worked every time. It works for 1st gen Fronties, too.




Used this on my first gen Frontie extended cab and worked perfectly on the first shot! THANKS!!!


----------



## ilovemy04frontie (Apr 15, 2007)

Worked on my '04. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shinysr20 (Jul 14, 2007)

*IT WORKS*

I USED THIS ON MY P11 144 SR20 UK CAR AND IT DOES WORK - SPOT ON , SAVED ME A FEW QUID .


----------



## PCA_Patrol (Oct 5, 2007)

You can add the 2007 Frontier to the list: 
Same issue,
Same fix
First time, no worries! 
As new to this forum: already worth its weight, saved a trip to dealer and not doubt $$$!


----------



## jacked69 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Nissan Frontier 2004, King cab airbag light*

Solution of turning off and on 3x times works up above. 

I was installing my Sony CD/Radio/mp3 player and somehow it must have tripped the airbag. I followed the instructions and it worked. 

Nissan 2004 Frontier, King cab. 38K mileage.


----------



## sbigshot (Dec 16, 2005)

^^ yeah, it has worked great for me in the past!! :jump:


----------



## SpaceWalker (May 23, 2008)

This thread sounds very useful to me .. I just bought a car (2004 Almera) from a small garage, but my car's airbag light never blinks. The story was, I saw the light was constantly on during the test drive and I was told it only needs a "reset". Then when I got back about 1 hour later to pick up the car, the light wasn't blinking so I thought it was fine. Only after I got home and read the manual, I realized that the light should blink for around 7 seconds when the engine starts. It looks like the garage had done some tricks to turn the light off. 

Since the garage is a bit too far from me and I am trying to see if I can get it fixed in my local Nissan dealer. The engineer of my local Nissan dealer spent about an hour, e.g., removed the dash board (since he suspected the bulb was removed.) But it turned out the dash board was fine. 

Does anyone here have any ideas on what might have been done and which places I should check?

Did they rewire the airbag system? I have read some posts about rewiring, but am I right, even if they rewired the system to "fool" the car's computer, the airbag light should still blinks when the engine starts?

Since I only left the car for about 45 minutes to an hour, I don't think they have done some major works. 

Please does anyone have any ideas? Thank you very much.


----------



## youtube/badboynineo (Jul 30, 2008)

*GRATEFUL FOR SITES LIKE THIS ONE*

:newbie:thanks for all the 411 i get from here i have saved my self some money and learned some new things, my air bag light was flashing too and i followed the steps and viola :fluffy:it went away after like 6 months , then i also did the MAF relearn because i had the check engine light on after installing a cold air intake and cleaning the throttle body (intake spray) , my idle was buggin out on like 1500rmp , that took me like 2-3 days to learn to do but the idle came back down and the service eng light is off.

CHECK MY CAR VIDEOS ON YouTube - BADBOYNINEO's Channel


----------



## yeedig (Aug 8, 2009)

thank you msubullyfan for posting up these steps. It worked for my 2006 nissan altima. I just installed a new center console as my old one was all scratched. So when i installed everything I noticed that the air bag light kept blinking. I called my dealer and they told me to bring it in but had to wait a couple of days. I didnt wanna wait and waste money so looked it up on here and bingo found it and oh boy did it work. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Snow8oard101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Worked on my 09 Cube. Seems as if this will be working on nissan's for a while


----------



## matovolwap (Dec 29, 2008)

*REALLY INTERESTING*

I am going to do it on my X-trail, hope it will work. It's really annoying when flashing in red, looks like something very serious! I tried to ignore it but thought of even cover the light with a bundage!


----------



## geraldo guzman (Nov 16, 2009)

*2008 pathfinder airbag blinking*

Thank you very much for the tip, it save me 100.00 dollars.


----------



## DJfatboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Top post, worked spot on, on my 2002 Terrano
Thanks


----------



## matovolwap (Dec 29, 2008)

*IT WORKED ON MY NISSAN X-TRAIL*

I did it, actually repeated the steps four times. Thx guys and happy new year


----------



## EDenny (Jan 18, 2010)

Registered mostly just to say "Thank you, thank you, thank you!"
Worked first time on both:
02 Maxima (Triggered while replacing blower motor.)
and 06 Quest (Unknown trigger - dealer wanted $1300 to replace passenger seat back)


----------



## rydenj (Jan 18, 2010)

*reset airbag light*

Happy to say this worked for a 2006 pathfinder too:

http://www.nissanforums.com/966228-post7.html


----------



## Mongki509 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Need further help...*

The Air bag reset worked the first time I tried it on my 05 Altima but started blinking again after 3 days. I did the same process, worked just as the first attempt but now the blinking keeps coming back even just a few hours after I reset the air bag. Does this mean I have to have it serviced? Any ideas on how much it would cost? I was told it'll be around $300 just for the module. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ortizc1 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Airbag blinks*

I just wanted to thank you for the post, it work for my 2006 Nissan Altima that I bought for my wife. I don't now how much it cost to bring the car to the dealer but you sure save me lots of money. Thank you again.....:newbie:


----------



## 1smoker (Jul 23, 2010)

*Airbag light blinking*

Hi, thanks msubullyfan I used your method to reset airbag light in my 01 skyline. My code was B1166 which is LH curtain airbag removed left front seat to get at wiring undone and cleaned, back togeather and so far all good.
thanks for the tip


----------



## bamafan (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Reset Air Bag Light*

For everyones info, I can confirm that the instructions posted 
on 10/23/2006 by MSUBULLYFAN works for a 2005 Nissan
Frontier crew-cab w/ NISMO pkg......and to the poster
THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!! This worked first time, exactly
"as advertised"!!  
I have a feeling I'm going to love this site!! 
Tons of great info!!


----------



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are the easy step  

1
Turn the ignition switch from off to on

2
Air Bag warning lamp is on for 7 seconds and turns off, the turn ignition switch OFF within 1 second after the lamp turn off.

3
Turn ignition switch back off for more then 3 seconds

4
Repeat steps 1-3 twice so it will be 3 times total

5
Then turn the switch back on and the light should be reset.When you start the car, the light should come on for about 7 seconds and then turn off


----------



## staticxxx (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE:reset air bag light*

Many thanks mate. Your the greatest. Work first time flawlessly

static


----------



## halchant (Dec 6, 2010)

*air bag warning keeps blinking*

I have the same problem reported by stacey63;
after going through the procedure to reset the light,
there is a several second display of the light, then a series 
of 8 blinks. This continues. 
Has the problem encountered by stacey 63 been resolved?
This on a 1999 Frontier 4X4


----------



## aegeannismo (Mar 30, 2011)

*Works for 2006 Altima 2.5 as well!*

Thanks for the info. Worked the first time. I had a new deck put in my car and got it back with a blinking airbag light....drove it around for a few days worried and then tried this out! Thanks.:givebeer:


----------



## halchant (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a similar problem, I removed the glovebox, rattled the passenger side airbag wiring and tried the method again, this time it worked beautifully. 
I assume the glovebox door had been slamed too many times.


----------



## texas2wheeler (Aug 16, 2011)

Worked for my 2004 Frontier King cab I4 after an alternator died and was replaced. Now to figure out why the battery indicator is still barely glowing...


----------



## Mnw6 (Sep 25, 2011)

This method also worked on my x trail 2.2 diesel x sport 53 plate! Many thank


----------



## Junior smurff (Oct 22, 2011)

The link isnt taking me anywhere, just wondering if you could update it?? Thanks


----------



## torranosaurus (Dec 10, 2011)

I tried it on my 98 frontier and it did not work(?).


----------

